
You Should Be Paranoid About Your Company Monitoring Slack - altotrees
http://time.com/money/4901549/you-should-be-paranoid-about-your-company-monitoring-slack/
======
pmontra
Interesting. A coworker just told me it's impossible to get people's private
messages. He was wrong.

